# The DISCO Era.............Remember It?



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, a lot of rock groups and fans didn't like Disco, but I did. Heck, back then I even owned/wore the "Bell-Bottom" pants, "big collar" shirts and thick/high heeled shoes. Wasn't into the dancing part of Disco, but liked to watch it. 
Just like Motown, some great Black groups came out of the Disco days.......A Taste Of Honey, Chic, Earth-Wind & Fire, Heatwave, Lipps, Inc, The Trammps, Sister Sledge, Donna Summer.
Along with.......KC & The Sunshine Band, Bee Gee's, Wild Cherry, ABBA and others
We have a local band, named Boogie Freaks, that can take any Disco fan back to those old days. Yep, put on those "Boogie Shoes" and hit the floor. 
Gee, was John Travolta a HOT Disco dancer back then or what! 
I've got two cd's of Disco music I play in our vehicles and on our boat. Also have a DVD concert called "Get Down Tonight" which is really cool! 
Yes, "those were the days my friends".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Who can forget it!   I never officially danced disco or went out to a disco hall, but I did enjoy a lot of the music back then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

OH I could never forget it , it was my era. I was raised and fed on disco music as a teen, went dancing at discoteques every weekend,  wore all the fashions of the day , bell bottoms, hot pants , platform knee high boots,  the lot!

Loved Disco, chart hits and motown, still do  as well as my more mature tastes these days lol

One of my favourite Disco songs apart from all the ones that are more well known like abba, bee_-gees, Wizzard, etc  etc.. , is one that's always guaranteed to get everyone dancing at any party even today in 2014 ..a hit from the 70's


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)

"disco here...and disco there"!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

Something not mentioned about the Disco era... the glorious Afro ...  .. I had one and loved it. ..even white people could be cool with them in the 70's.   Mine was like the first clip.  (and I worked as company accountant) ..lol









I wore out my Saturday Night Fever album... and I don't know who was more in love with Barry Gibb, my youngest daughter or me.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

My favorite disco song.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

Bonnie, I had a "fro" too. When I came into the house from the hair salon after the permanent my husband said "oh, no- it's Bozo" !

I had that large, plastic pick to lift it out as full as possible.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> Bonnie, I had a "fro" too. When I came into the house from the hair salon after the permanent my husband said "oh, no- it's Bozo" !
> 
> I had that large, plastic pick to lift it out as full as possible.



Me too RR . .. it was a great hairstyle to maintain... just pick, pick and go ..:thumbsup:
Had it for a long time and just loved it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow, I'm not reading anything negative about Disco from Rock fans. I know a lot of the "Rocker's" back then sure didn't like the music. There was even a *Disco Demolition Night *in Chicago in 1979. Didn't know about it until I read about it online and doesn't bother me. There are those that hate my old "Rocker" music (Van Halen, Alice Cooper, Heart, Deep Purple and so on). Oh well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm almost ashamed to say that I had my experimental period of disco, complete with the 3-piece suit, platform shoes and leaning against the disco wall for hours on end. 

The one time I tried dancing everyone said it looked more like I was doing a karate kata, so I hung up my suit, gave the shoes to my dog and went back to being a rocker.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't had a fro-like perm for years now, but still have and use a couple of my old afro picks, lol.  :afro:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Actually it was the nightclub scene, during those Disco years, that made me change my personality! 

I think most people know that a person has to have a fairly "outgoing" personality to have fun in a nightclub, let alone meet someone (male or female). Bottom line is.........people went to Disco's to have fun, but "being a wall plant" and watching others "dance the night away" turned out   *NOT* fun for me! I wasn't interested in learning the disco "moves", but I decided I needed some CHANGE in my life.........my personality was just plain dull!! I could do the "point my index finger up and down" disco move like John did in Saturday Night Fever and Stayin' Alive. Heck, I can still do that when I hear "You Should Be Dancing" by the Bee Gees! My wife loves it! 

Anyway, I looked in my home mirror one morning and said "something has to change here". That "change" didn't happen in the Disco, but sure  happened when I got into Country music/nightclubs. I found out that Disco and Rock music didn't have slow dancing like Country did. I bought some "rodeo" type Western wear (Wrangler jeans, Resistol cowboy hat, Roper boots and a nice Western shirt). Shoot, I even found out that I could swing a rope and a horse/rodeo scene came right in.  While learning the skills of Team Roping, I also learn to dance, as in 2-step and Texas Swing. Line Dancing definitely wasn't my thing! I just wish my roping days in rodeo were as good as my dancing days in nightclubs! LOL

What was really cool is that I had ladies coming up to me asking me to dance after they seem me dance. Gee, a dude that could saddle up a horse, ride, rope and dance.......my wife wanted a cowboy and got one! But, it was those "Disco" years that made me learn more about myself!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## happy (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## happy (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely not a disco fan of the music or the clothes. A few of the songs were OK, but beyond that, I am not a fan. I never watched the whole movie of "Saturday Night Fever." I watched bits and pieces, but could not get interested in it. I like Doo Wop and some other oldies. This is why I have satellite radio. 

Even Barry Gibb said he never watched the movie and the music was "just OK."


----------



## happy (Jul 26, 2014)

oldman said:


> Definitely not a disco fan of the music or the clothes. A few of the songs were OK, but beyond that, I am not a fan. I never watched the whole movie of "Saturday Night Fever." I watched bits and pieces, but could not get interested in it. I like Doo Wop and some other oldies. This is why I have satellite radio.
> 
> Even Barry Gibb said he never watched the movie and the music was "just OK."



The 70 disco age was one of my favorites. Very good memories for me. I loved to listen and dance to disco music. The clothing were OK but where I lived everyone just dressed casual mostly.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 26, 2014)

I never got into that scene. for me it was blue jeans and a T shirts. hot cars, cold beer and hot babes. and a lot of this guy


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Wolfman Jack!  All right!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2016)

_Rock Your Baby_ - George McCrae - 1974


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 24, 2016)

I was in high school...there were the people who loved Bruce Springsteen, Southside Johnny, and anyone who ever played The Stone Pony...this was NJ after all. There were the disco people, not old enough to get into an actual disco but mahn they could dance! Then the rest of us...mourning heavy metal and stadium rock. The only fist fight of my entire life was over disco vs. rock...I "won" but how stoopid is that?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2016)

I LOVED disco -- listening to it and dancing to it.  Wonderful memories.  We were stationed in Europe during most of that period and we got to go to a lot of very fun places to dance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 26, 2016)

Something good about the disco era was a revival of 40's music


----------



## Vee (Aug 26, 2016)

Love those dancing boys!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love that song. Still play it and dance!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2017)

Breaking News!!!

[video]http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/video/meet-the-last-disco-ball-maker-in-the-united-states-720755779643[/video]


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 11, 2017)

I LOVED disco!  They had some great discos in Germany where we were stationed way back when, and we used to dance the night away (also drink beer and generally carry on).  Wonderful times.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 11, 2017)

"Waaah Waaah Waaah Waaah... Stayin' Alive, Stayin' Alive..."

Hal


----------



## Trade (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Jul 11, 2017)

When did the 
Disco Era officially begin?  Like the mid 70s?     That's about when I started rejecting the "drugs, sex(not really) and rock n' roll" thing, and started embracing more of a rockabilly/ county-western culture. 

 Of course, the disco music and culture was all around, so what Marty Robbins *could not* provide, 






The Knack could:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 11, 2017)

Don't you dig chicks who play Fender Bass?

HDH


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> When did the
> Disco Era officially begin?  Like the mid 70s?     That's about when I started rejecting the "drugs, sex(not really) and rock n' roll" thing, and started embracing more of a rockabilly/ county-western culture.
> 
> Of course, the disco music and culture was all around, so what Marty Robbins *could not* provide,
> ...



We were in Germany for most of the whole decade of the 70s and disco was in full swing there the whole time.


----------



## Wren (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

Just heard this old song on a Walmart TV commerical.






[video=youtube_share;gDU1JEXf-nw]https://youtu.be/gDU1JEXf-nw[/video]


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 4, 2019)

I learned how to do the Hustle and other line dances during the Disco Era


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2019)




----------

